# Is my cobalt too skinny or naturally thin?



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I got 2 cobalts back in Feb. they were 3-4 months old when I got them and were both the same size. Over time, one developed faster than the other. To this day one is still a LOT smaller than the other. I'm beginning to think there may be a health problem. 
I would like some opinion on if it is sickly looking or just a thing frog. It's legs seem skinny also, compared to the other. The last photo is the other, bigger frog
Both eat like pigs and rarely hide. I think both cobalts would let me pet them if I so desired.
I have isolated the "small" one to a 12x12 exo for the past week with neither improvement or decline in weight.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

The first two pictures of the frog look pretty skinny. From what i've seen frogs are like people it'll take time for him to gain weight. Give him a month and see what happens. I'd feed him the same as you do now just twice a day. If he is eating all the flys then doubleing his food intake should help. If nothing happens I'd get fecals done. Keep an eye out make sure he doesn't loose any more weight. Pm me with questions.

Best of luck,

Shaw


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd highly recommend getting fecals done asap.


----------

